

Javascript PC emulator -- runs Paratrooper - bane
http://hell.student.utwente.nl/paratrooper/

======
waffle_ss
Reminds me of the one by Fabrice Bellard: <http://bellard.org/jslinux/>

------
bane
Some of the implementation details

[http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/jp7gf/i_created...](http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/jp7gf/i_created_a_javascript_pc_emulator_capable_of/c2dz2c2)

